

Visual.ly opens it's doors for infographic creation. - paulofisch
http://create.visual.ly/

======
guywithabike
It's fairly unclear to me how this works. Clicking on the "Use Theme" buttons
doesn't do anything. The "Working" and "History" buttons in the left panel
don't do anything. You can't scroll the sidebar at all, so content is just cut
off. So far, it seems like a complete non-starter. I have no idea what the
hell this site does, anyways. It's just templates for so-called
"infographics"?

Worse, the screen is completely filled with "social" buttons. They're in the
header, they're in the sidebar, and they're in the footer. Furthermore, the
"Follow us on Twitter" button is pre-checked so that if you try to log in via
Twitter, you automatically get subscribed to their account. That's a douchey
move.

Seems to me that the purpose of the site is to spam you with crap. The site
seems so skeezy that I daren't "log in to Twitter" through their site.

~~~
suking
I second all this. How a company like this raises VC is just dumbfounding. Why
the F do graphic designers need to raise VC to pump out more infographics.
Isn't that fad over with anyways?

~~~
maukdaddy
Just another sign that there's a huge VC bubble forming in the Valley.

Yes, there are plenty of legitimate companies that will generate substantial
value for VCs, but when you see money being thrown at companies who exist to
make infographics it smells of trouble.

~~~
ptvan
We exist to make _software_ that makes infographics and visualizations so that
the designers can move on to next-level work like doing more research, better
analysis, more interactivity. We coordinate these projects, but don't make
infographics ourselves.

~~~
suking
That's a huge opportunity... software to make infographics... lol. What are
VC's thinking and what were YOU thinking. How Not To Launch 101. Site is
unusable, 15 seconds are up.

------
dmix
After SEOers/blog spammers discovered infographics a couple yrs ago I've
really grown tired of seeing so many low quality ones around the internet.

They usually take a bit of effort to understand what its trying to communicate
and I don't even bother anymore.

But of course I'm not the average internet user.

------
hahla
Was frustrated at first, I thought that these would be tools to help me create
infogprahics without much work but instead I guess you have to use premade
layouts for specific purposes?

I suppose this is your MVP since your only launching with facebook, and
twitter infographics at this point which for the sake of infographics arent
really useful unless your just sharing among your friends.

Who owns the right to the art at the end?

~~~
paulofisch
It looks like there are just some templates for Twitter and Facebook activity
right now.

I was expecting something a little more interesting than very rigid templates.
A basic and friendly tool really.

That may come in the future. For now it needs some polish.

------
cgarvey
I feel like this site would be a lot better if it didn't purport to be an
infographic creation tool at all.

The core concept of infographic templates is completely flawed. Infographics
are supposed to be designed around the data which they wish to represent, so
how could one design work for various sets of data? Sure you can categorize
and make themes for say food or finance, but what about the scale of data?
Wouldn't that be completely unique to every case?

"Create free custom infographics in seconds" should be a huge red flag for
anyone wanting to actually represent data accurately.

This would be a lot more useful if it were just a showcase and maybe a place
for businesses to go to find the best infographic artists and hire them for
contract work.

~~~
ptvan
This is a valid concern that hinges on the predictability and consistency of
the data being used.

There are two approaches to visualiation: _exploratory_ \- When you don't know
what the data looks like, you use this to find out what's there. _expository_
\- When you do know the data, you can use this approach, which is what the
Twitter and Facebook infographics are. We designed the templates around the
known scale and range of the data.

If these templates don't work for you, there's additional variety and
customization to come that will abide by standards of analysis and
visualization.. :)

~~~
paulofisch
Good to know. Will look forward to it.

I also see you've been firefighting today. Hope it's all been a learning
experience, and mostly positive :)

------
therobot24
I guess you actually have to login to twitter to get started, (though i don't
have a twitter account) and to verify this i tried emailing them through their
contact page but consistently only received the error, "There was an error:
Invalid image code, retry !"

Further, when you try again (2nd try), the send button doesn't work. Include
the non-functional "Working" and "History" buttons in the create page it's
easy to conclude that this site is horribly broken.

------
secure
Headline spelling error: s/it’s/its/

